# InstantCake or RipCity? You be the judge.



## genehead (Oct 8, 2009)

I purchased InstantCake. It failed to work. I asked Lou for help and was told my issue was a DIY problem and he didn't support DIY. Well, here is how I see it:

DIY is using MFSTools and following the instructions step by step, line by line, word by word.

Purchasing InstantCake for my specific TIVO (Lou sells several varieties) with the promise of "We'll bake the cake for you" means InstantCake is doing the heavy lifting and I just sit around and wait for it to finish.

It finished and said it was complete and I had a wonderful InstantCake. Congratulations!

But InstantCake failed and Lou says he won't support it. 

You tell me, should I receive a refund?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Maybe you should try burning at a slower rate. How do we know your burner is working properly. If you read the literature it clearly states that Instant cake is unsupported. You should get no refund for your failure to read the documentation. LOU pays people in the underground forum to help him. You are expecting to much for very little cost. I have been using Instantcake for over seven years without fail. I suggest you have your hardware tested.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Reading and following instructions is the right thing to do of course, but it doesn't mean that something else isn't an issue. After all, if you're using IC it sounds like your TiVo failed for some reason...are you sure it was your hard drive? How do you know IC failed?

Before giving up after one try it would be worth making sure everything is in order and trying again. A slower burn is a good recommendation. Checking the burner as well as running a diagnostic on the new hard drive is a good idea too. (I _always_ recommend testing new drives before putting them into service.)

Post more information and maybe some folks here can help you. But you probably won't find many (if any) people here that have had any trouble with IC.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm gonna say user error or hard drive problem. I've never had a problem with IC.


----------



## drey (Jul 21, 2008)

Just a side note, we're not "allowed" to critisize Instant Cake. Apparently, they sponsor this site and effectively remove all negative comments. Just so you know...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

drey said:


> Just a side note, we're not "allowed" to critisize Instant Cake. Apparently, they sponsor this site and effectively remove all negative comments. Just so you know...


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

drey said:


> Just a side note, we're not "allowed" to critisize Instant Cake. Apparently, they sponsor this site and effectively remove all negative comments. Just so you know...


That's called biting the hand that feeds us.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

drey said:


> Just a side note, we're not "allowed" to critisize Instant Cake. Apparently, they sponsor this site and effectively remove all negative comments. Just so you know...


That's not true. I (nor anyone from DVRupgrade) have never requested that a post be removed from TCF due to criticism pf our products. I did remove a post from the OP on the DVRupgrade forum because it was laced with insults and obscene language, however. As a reminder, personal attacks are against forum rules.

What is true is that I did remind the OP (after attempting to help him with a few quick responses to his original questions) that we do not provide private assistance with DIY software products and would be happy to help on the forums.

If there is a constructive question to be asked and answered, this would be fine place to post it.

Be nice.


----------



## drey (Jul 21, 2008)

Lou,

You might want to talk to Peter Redmer who sends messages/warns users/removes posts on your behalf.

I really don't want to get into all this, it's a water under the bridge, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Any my opinion is that I won't be buying from you, no offense.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

drey said:


> Lou,
> 
> You might want to talk to Peter Redmer who sends messages/warns users/removes posts on your behalf.
> 
> I really don't want to get into all this, it's a water under the bridge, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Any my opinion is that I won't be buying from you, no offense.


My opinion is that you don't know what you are talking about. No offense. 

To make it absolutely clear, the product in question is officially unsupported and that is something we've always been up front about. With that said, we've always provided unofficial support for it on our forums and even when we do receive help desk requests, we try to answer simple questions and direct folks to the forums for follow-up inquiries. And even with that, we offer full trade-in credit towards the purchase of a kit. Overall, that is a pretty liberal set of circumstances given the factors that we cannot affect when someone is attempting to upgrade a relatively old piece of equipment in their own environment (ie. LOTS of variables).

I did a little more digging at TCF after seeing this thread. The OP created a few other threads. It appears that the software DID work and properly imaged his drive; his unit booted fine, however he could not complete guided setup. The problems he is experiencing have to do with something else other than the InstantCake software.

It was possibly a bad drive, or even the TiVo, itself. He is also using an external modem for dialup (because the modem is broken). So clearly there are other issues at hand.

Another thing to keep in mind is that the version of InstantCake in question has been available for over five years; we have not made any modifications to the software in over three years.

Lou


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Drey,

I am sure that Lou is open to answering, as he put it, "constructive questions" of his products or services. That would explain his ready availability, open attitude, and attention to this thread. 

No posts or comments have been moderated or deleted in this thread, period, by myself or moderators... and it is very clear that the OP is "critical" of Lou's services, but it is in a constructive, non-offensive way. Which is how all issues should be handled, in my opinion.

What we will not tolerate, however, is blatant harassment, slander, etc. which isn't happening here anyway. That is valid whether the company/individual in question is a sponsor or not.

Since you stated very clearly yourself that you "don't want to get into all of this," let's do exactly that, move on, and enjoy the site 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

rbtravis said:


> LOU pays people in the underground forum to help him.


rbtravis - Thx for your post here...

I did want to point one thing out, lest any other readers get the wrong impression: DVRupgrade does NOT pay anyone in the underground to help us. I have another employee (flatcurve) who works for me and he does post at TCF (he has a DVRupgrade badge to identify himself). But noone from the TCF / Capable staff is on our payroll.

Now, we ARE sponsors here, so obviously folks who work and moderate discussions here are financially supported by us, however they are not my resources, nor do I specifically direct them.

That will be my last comment related to this facet of the conversation, I'd like to support Peter's stance of "moving on."

Thx for your support these past nine+ years,

Lou


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks Lou and Peter for taking time to address this...very clear and very fair...as usual. :up:


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

tivoupgrade said:


> That's not true. I (nor anyone from DVRupgrade) have never requested that a post be removed from TCF due to criticism pf our products. I did remove a post from the OP on the DVRupgrade forum because it was laced with insults and obscene language, however. As a reminder, personal attacks are against forum rules.
> 
> What is true is that I did remind the OP (after attempting to help him with a few quick responses to his original questions) that we do not provide private assistance with DIY software products and would be happy to help on the forums.
> 
> ...


I can personally vouch for Lou on this. I have openly criticized DVRUpgrade in these forums in the past and none of my posts have ever been removed. Note that none of my criticisms had to do with their services and were more of a personal opinion and actually generally about the cost of hard drive upgrade kits from all vendors and not just DVRUpgrade. I think Lou is a fair guy to deal with and he offers a niche product unavailable from any other source (i.e., he's the only licensed distributor of Tivo software images). I have actually corresponded with Lou on the matter and fully understand his position after hearing his side of the story. I have not posted anything remotely negative about him since that time.


----------

